# extractor question



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it needs to be cleaned thoroughly! That being said, why is that such a problem? What is your planed method for cleaning the extractor and how long do you think it'll take? Are you talking about disassembly or what???


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey has been used as a preservative thruout recorded history. The question is, can you keep mice out of it and wrap it well enough to keep out dirt and bugs. I would rinse it out prior to use but I just don't think it is a a big deal. People who pressure wash need new bearings often.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

The extractor will remain year round in my dining area, right off the kitchen, it's now covered with a pretty, large wrap of cloth so it isn't an eyesore. I have a patio door into the dining/extracting area. I bring supers to the patio deck, use a reverse shop vac to blow out any remaining bees, then bring in supers. There are no bugs in my house other than the occasional wolf spider. Yuck! I use insecticide around the outside edging of my house. 

I can probably get it outside myself for cleaning and bring the hose around back there. I'm not going to pressure wash--still pondering the whole cleaning method I will use. But once outside, there will be bees galore. I think that's the biggest reason I'd like to wait and do it only one time this spring. My 2 framer, I have a designated indoor wash area for it and it is easy to carry around. But so much longer to extract! 

I suppose I could wash it indoors, using a 5 gal bucket at the honey gate. Maybe get a spray hose long enough from my sink to the extractor, or move it over to the sink with the bucket and spray hose. I hadn't thought of that til now.

Still, knowing it's an antibacterial I wondered if anyone else lets it sit for 2 months, as long as I know it's staying clean inside. I can easily monitor it.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Then I doubt you need to wash it and remove that wonderful smell that extractors carry after use! 

Extracting open air near beehives would be a nightmare. I have seen videos from eastern Europe where people extracting outside use screen tents.

If no vermin get in your extractor, It would be good to go after a light rinse. Try leaving it and decide before next use. I have never seen one smell off unless someone rinsed it and left standing water in the bottom.


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I suppose I could wash it indoors, using a 5 gal bucket at the honey gate. Maybe get a spray hose long enough from my sink to the extractor, or move it over to the sink with the bucket and spray hose. I hadn't thought of that til now.


I have the Maxant 3100P (6/9 frame), and extract in my kitchen....when done I put it near the sink and use the kitchen sink spray hose with hot water to rinse it out. I drain it into 5 gallon buckets through the honey gate, which I carry outside to dump, to avoid introducing wax into my internal pipes. 
Works like a CHARM!


----------

